#    .    .

## Zarny

,           .         . 

          .  .         .       :       ?

----------


## BorisG

:Wink: 
...     :quest:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## .

, -   ?  :Big Grin:       "  "?

----------


## pinkwood

,     -.   .   .

----------


## BorisG

...   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 27

.       .        .    /,    .      .

----------


## Lisaya

,   ,    ,        ,     ,  ?


> ...


,   *pinkwood*,     ,      .

----------


## Mela

,     ,       .    -    ,      ??

----------


## QCK

:  -  "" ,  -      - "" 1000 .       "" .    -  ,     2     . 
       ""  .   ,     "" ,  ,          .     "" ,  ,  ,     .

----------


## Zarny

> ,   ,    ,        ,     ,  ?


, 50/50.  :Smilie:

----------


## Tanya S.K.

,    ?            ,      -       .
    ,                    .  
 :Talk:

----------


## Naumov

,    ,        ( 13%      :Smilie:  ).
p.s.   ....
   .    ,  .

----------


## Naumov

> ,    ?            ,      -       .


 ,       .
    (    :Smilie: ,       ),       ,    ,    ,    .

----------


## Kvalex

-  .
,  :  , -   !       -        , .. ,  .    ,      .. -         .   ,  ,  , ..       .

----------

!!!!!!!
      / ,
 ,  , 
     .
   / , 
     ....      50%
     ?! (    )
    ????

     -          (   )  ,       .               (      10    (.....)),      , ,          ?      ----   .

----------


## Margo123

,      ,   ,    ,     :-)
    50/50.  .        -        ,        .

----------

,           ,

----------


## Mela

> -  .
> ,  :  , -   !       -        , .. ,  .    ,      .. -         .   *,  ,  , ..      * .


 -
  1      ""

----------


## Ole

,     ""...       "" . ,   -  ....  :Frown:

----------


## QCK

,     ""...       "" . ,   -  .... 
    .  ,      ,  ,     .      .   .       .

----------


## ltymuf

()  .  ,    . , ...
  ,     ,      ,    .
   .   - ,  ,  .    ..

----------


## Ludmil-Ka

:Asthanos:  


> , ,          ?      ----   .


 ?            .   , , ""    @.   ,       4    ...   .    / ""   35 .        /,   ,    .       7  .  ,  "     "...   7%  ?      ...  :Grenade:     - ...    ...

----------


## QCK

1)     ,   .    !!! 
2)   ,     ,   . 
3)   1  2.   .      ,        .

----------


## Ludmil-Ka

> 1  2.   .


 .            - .,    "",   ,            , ..         .

----------

,      /
           / ( )     ,   / ,      .
 -!!!
      (   )          /   :Wink:

----------


## QCK

.
  -         ?
      .

----------


## Ludmil-Ka

> (   )          /


 :Big Grin:   !

----------


## 2

-     60-70%  ,     - ,     30%     ?    ?

----------

/ ,    

1   / 
2   
3    /  (  )
4    ,  /   
5  (  )          (    )
     ,      
 :yes:

----------


## Tortilla

> / ,    
> 
> 1   / 
> 2   
> 3    /  (  )
> 4    ,  /   
> 5  (  )          (    )
>      ,


         \   .... :Embarrassment:

----------

!  , ,   !  ,       ,    !

----------


## ltymuf

?      . (    .)
   ( ) .     ,    .           . , "  ",    ()    .

----------


## Ludmil-Ka

> ?      . (    .)


     ,      ""        100% .           ,  ,    ""    .



> ",    ()


     .       .         "" ,   ""  ,      .         -        ,      " "...    ,        ,    .  ,     22- ,   "" /      60  ...

----------


## pinkwood

> ()  .  ,    . , ...
>   ,     ,      ,    .
>    .   - ,  ,  .    ..


              .       :   -  .

----------


## pinkwood

> !  , ,   !  ,       ,    !


  .

----------


## Ludmil-Ka

...        123,      ,     "" ,            . 122  + ...        ...

----------


## ltymuf

Ludmil-Ka
 ,    ,    
"     " -    ?
,  60 . -   .   .

----------


## Ludmil-Ka

" "?  :Smilie:    ,          -   ...



> ?


 ?  ""? ,  ,   ?        ,  ,  ...       ,  , ,   ..  ,     ,   ...



> 60 . -


   ""    .      ,      /      "    ",  " ,   ",       ,     ,           ,  ... ,    ,      2,5 ,  ,    "" 1300$...        , ,   -   ,   " "... 
     , ltymuf,   ,     .         .    .    ...

----------


## ltymuf

.
    .     .
" "  -    .
      1300 .
    .   "",   .

----------


## Ludmil-Ka

?  :Smilie:      . ,         ,   ,     ...
   ?  ,      ?  ,          ?  .   ...      ,  . 
   ""  ,    ... 
  ,  ...

----------


## ltymuf

,       ....   ... 
   1300 ?????????
   1500,   ....

----------

> -  .
> ,  :  , -   !       -        , .. ,  .    ,      .. -         .   ,  ,  , ..       .


  ,   .

----------

,  5   1000$ - ,  ,   ,   -  ,   ,

----------


## gusiy

""

----------


## Yak

!   -  ! , ,    "".      ,       50 .  , ..   !
     ??" "?  "",    ,     ?!

----------


## Olaf

?    .
26% -    (     )
13% - .    .         "". ,     ,       (  , ...)
  /     . ,  18%.
: 57%.       - 
 -?

----------


## Abra

: 
     .

   "   "...

----------


## Ludmil-Ka

> "   "...


,          ? -    -  ...

----------


## Margo123

,  .     :   , ,     -    -   ,      -       "  ",   - !    ,       !    ,    - ,  "  " .     . 
         ,              (.  , ).      -   .

----------


## Olaf

> ,          ? -    -  ...


 ,  . ,     1000  "". ,  10%,   "".   ,             "" /         .     . , 50%  "",     .         .
        .     ,  -   .

----------

,          ,        .     ,        ,  -   , ,    .   -.

----------


## AlKl

"" -  .     ,       ?    : "      "-"?

----------


## Yak

-   .   ,       .    
     (, -) " ".

----------


## Abra

> ,       ?


!!!!!!!!

----------

.   .     ;-, -,  -   ,   (     ).           ,     10   .
     /   ,          .
   .

----------

> ,     ,      ,    .


       -   /  3-5 . .    (    )  ?           (  :Wink: )))      5 . ???

----------


## Naumov

> -   /  3-5 . .    (    )  ?           ( )))      5 . ???


     ,   .
 ,     ,      ,    .       .
           .

----------


## Yak

:          58,5 .    60. ,  35-40  ,       , .. .  ,    ,   ,           .
  ?!      ,   70   ,    , .      ,        .... ,  ,  .
       ,    ...

----------


## Mouse Grey

,    ...
       - .  :Wow:

----------

13%  .       :Smilie:

----------


## .

,      .       ,       ,           .     ,   ,     ,        .       (2002 .)      ,   ,      ,              ,      ,       ,     .                ,    ,      .     ,        (        )     .  ,   . ,   .

----------

* .*,      ,  .

----------


## 2

* .*,  ,      . ,         ,      ,        .  ,     -  ... "   ,   " -    ...

----------


## Olaf

> ,   .


.    ,   .     .

----------


## ltymuf

*2*
       ,     .    ,      .
    - .     .
       .       100 ,   .

----------

,    ,   .

----------


## Olaf

:Wink: 
   :  ,    ,    "", ..   ,       ,    .        ,     .

----------


## Margo123

,    :   -   , , ,     ,       .    .    ,   ,  ,  .       ,                " ",  ,     "    ,    -"

----------


## Natalie

,        .  ,        ( ).     ...

----------


## V

> ,    :   -   , , ,     ,       .    .    ,   ,  ,  .       ,                " ",  ,     "    ,    -"


 :7:    (  )          - , ,        :Frown:   :Wink:  .   ,  ""     .

----------


## _

,  ..  ,    -  :Smilie:

----------

,       ,           . 

 -,   .,             ,       .
   ,           .         ,    .      ()         .

----------

,      3000.  .

----------


## fin

[QUOTE=pinkwood]   ,     -.   .   .[/QUOTE
             ..... :Big Grin:

----------


## fin

> ,   .
>  ,     ,      ,    .       .
>            .


       ...

----------

[QUOTE=fin]


> ,     -.   .   .[/QUOTE
>              .....


   ,        .      ,  "". 
     -    .       "".

----------


## katerina371

[QUOTE=]


> ,        .      ,  "". 
>      -    .       "".


     .      ,     .    .      .

----------


## YUM

- !          .    ... , ,   :yes: 
   -  ! ,  ,  !!!  :Big Grin:  
          .   : , ,      -    -...      :Talk:

----------


## YUM

> ...


 - ,   - .     
   ?.
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

:   ,  - 3     . : / ? , .     . 

         ,       .

----------


## _

> 


  ..

----------


## Abra

> ..


.

----------


## katerina371

. -    .

----------

:
-     _(70. )_   :   .    -    .
-        - ?!
-    -  ,    70 .,  .


 :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## Abra

** , ,  ...   -     ...

----------

,  , . ,   ?      ,      .  ,   .     -  .        - "     ,      ,       . ?       ,     ".    .

----------


## Mouse Grey

-  -   .       -   ,   .     ,    -   (   .) ,  ,   .    , .   :Wink:

----------

,    .     .
,  ,    -    .

----------


## Alex30

> -     ...


-. - ,     30% .

----------


## Alex30

> 


*,  _*,   .   :Wink: 

  -  / -       ,  ....

----------


## _

-    ,

----------


## 2006

> -    ,


!    !   ,      ....    :Wow:

----------


## _

,  -  .

----------


## 2006

> ,  -  .


 ,        !   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## _

.

----------


## Alex30

> .


.       , ,      .    ,  ,       ?!    ****,.... --....    , !   ,     :Wow: .........

----------


## _

> 


 
      ,      ,    .
  ?

----------


## Alex30

?!
        , ,....

----------


## Olaf

,     . 
 :  ,    . .    -     .

----------


## _

> , ,....


    ....

----------


## Alex30

> ,      ,


   -       :Frown: . ,   -   ! ( )

----------


## musicman

:Smilie:

----------


## _

> 


 ?    ,  ?

----------


## 2006

> ?    ,  ?


 ,          /    ( )!

----------


## musicman

> ?    ,  ?


  ,  /   , ,  1000 .,  1260 .      260 . -   130 . - . 
 :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

> ,  /   , ,  1000 .,  1260 .      260 . -   130 . - .


    ,       ,        :Smilie:

----------


## sas

.         /       40- . .           ,  .

----------


## Naumov

> .         /       40- . .           ,  .


     40-  ?

----------


## sas

,    ,   ,       .      ,      .

----------


## Naumov

,     ..
 ,   -        ,     .   -   .

----------


## sas

,      ,      ()   ,  ,  ,                .

----------


## angela

/ ,     ,   ,        .     -    ,    .

----------


## T@nya

> /


          .
    .
          ?
     ,      .     " "    , . ,        .      "" .

----------


## sas

,             .       .    .     .            .

----------


## Alex30

> 


,   / ,     .

----------


## Evgeniya

,    :    (  27):         .   ?   ?

----------


## Naumov

,

----------


## Evgeniya

Naumov, :-)

----------


## 4

> ,    :    (  27):         .   ?   ?


    20 .....     ,     /     ,       .  -   ,  .  ,   01.05.06.     1 100 . ...  20-. :Smilie:

----------


## '

-     (+ . ) +  . ,      ...  :yes:

----------


## Evgeniya

4,     ?

----------

* '*, 


> (+ . )


      .    ?  :Smilie:

----------


## ...

> ,     ""...       "" . ,   -  ....


 .      -           .      .         (     )?   ,       ?       ,             .       .

----------

> .      -           .      .         (     )?   ,       ?       ,             .       .


    /,   13%    . 
   -    ,       ,   ,   -  .

----------

**, 



> / ,    
> 
> 1   / 
> 2   
> 3    /  (  )
> 4    ,  /   
> 5  (  )          (    )


   .     "" /         :Abuse:  ,      ""
-       90% "" /.       ?

----------

*Alex30*, 


> .       
> 
> .       , ,


    ,          ,    ?    ,    ,  ,       :Grenade:

----------


## JulieSh

(22) .    ,    ,           ...     ,    . ,      .           ,       .     (    ).

----------


## Evgeniya

,  :          /  ?

----------

> 3)   1  2.   .      ,        .


    ,    .       . ,   /    ,   , ..   "" .

----------

,   ,  .       ,  ,   .    -   ,      ""    .     ,      ,      ,    :  ,     ,   ?    ,    . ,    ,    ,   . ,    ,   ,  ...      -      .      ,        ,         .      ,       .

----------


## Olaf

/

----------


## _

> ,  ?


    ...

----------


## 1978

> -  .
> ,  :  , -   !       -        , .. ,  .    ,      .. -         .   ,  ,  , ..       .


  14 + ,     .            .
            ,      .     .      -      .
   15   , ,       .
     .      .. .

----------

> ...


 ,    - ,    :Wink:

----------


## 1978

> ,    .       . ,   /    ,   , ..   "" .


        .           (     ),       .           " "... -     .  ,     "",                . ...      ,     ...

"" -  .        , .

----------


## 1978

> /


   .

  :
1.    . ..          .            2-3  ....      .
2. ... .

----------


## _

> ,   /    ,   , ..  "" .


   ...

----------


## _

*1978*,     ?

----------


## 1978

> (22) .    ,    ,           ...     ,    . ,      .           ,       .     (    ).


.   4           30 ,   30 .       .        .

      .   1998 ,             20%. ?     .  ,   . ....    ...     ?

...          ,    ...   .

  ....

----------


## 1978

> *1978*,     ?


  , .  .
    ?    ?

----------


## _

> .

----------


## 1978

> 


.                ,      ...       ? 

        .    ,      "". 

      .

   ...   .

----------

> 


5 .
,   ,      . . ,  ,     /   . .

----------


## 1978

> 5 .
> ,   ,      . . ,  ,     /   . .


      -  .         . ,  .        . ,            "  ".        !!!      .

----------

.    ,  


> ,      .


.  -  .      ,     .

----------


## Alex30

> *Alex30*, 
>     ,          ,    ?    ,    ,  ,


         / .....  ,     ....  ,             :Frown:

----------


## Alex30

> ,     ""...       "" . ,   -  ....


=100.000 .
=26.000 .
-  =-(126.000*24%)=-30.240 .
  =4.240 .

   ?      , ... 
   -   (  ),     ,  .

,   /     -     /,     .

----------


## T@nya

> ,   /     -     /,     .


   ,          .
 , ,  .

----------


## Sveta

> =100.000 .
> =26.000 .
> -  =-(126.000*24%)=-30.240 .
>   =4.240 .
> 
>    ?      , ... 
>    -   (  ),     ,  .
> 
> ,   /     -     /,     .


 .          .     .     .
    ,   ,       .

----------

> =100.000 .
> =26.000 .
> -  =-(126.000*24%)=-30.240 .
>   =4.240 .


1=10.000
1=2.600
  =-1=26000-2600=23400
  (   ) =>0

----------


## Anonimus

...    ,     1 .   - /  "".       ...       -     .           ? .....  :EEK!:   15 .    :yes:           "".      ?  :Wow:

----------


## 1978

"".   ,  .   ,  .

----------


## 2006

> 1 .


  ,           -   60  ,       30,  , -   ,           5,5 ,          ,   .2,   ,    -,      ! .   :Wow:

----------


## Alex30

*,*  , 



> (   ) =>0


  :Smilie: .    ,      -      :Wink: !




> ,   ,       .


     -      !




> ...    ,     1 .   - /  "".       ...       -     .           ? .....   15 .            "".      ?


  " "!     ? " 15 . " -    ,     ?

----------


## 1978

> (22) .    ,    ,           ...     ,    . ,      .           ,       .     (    ).


* ,     ?
   " " ?*  

*     ..   .* 
        .  4000 ,    100%  . .     2000 ,   .    .        .     ...  .     .

   95%             ?      %     ?
  .           *      .*      ,   ,        .     . 

   ,  .
      .
 ,        .
 60-70%        .               .
       " ",  "",    .              % .

  -   .      .     ,           ,    .
         ""          ,      .
*
...     !*

        . * -  !*    ,    ?   ?    ,   .                     .

         ,       .       , .

----------

> ,   ,        .     .


   ... ...    "  "

----------


## 1978

> ... ...    "  "


 . .     1998 .       .     ? 
   .    ? 
-   .      .  !!!

----------


## 2006

> ,  .
>       .


!     8-10 %,     16-36% ?  ,      16%   . 



> 60-70%


   , ..       .  (     ?   :Stick Out Tongue: ) 



> 


 /  2 .       !!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## HappyJack

.
          .

----------


## Svetishe

> :
> 
>    ... ...    "  "
> 
> 
>  . .     1998 .


 .      ,  2  .

----------


## Veter

,         .

----------


## Abra

> ,        .


!!!!



> .


 ???

----------

.        - ,       !!!   ,

----------


## Mouse Grey

> ,


 ,    ,     .  :Frown:

----------

,   -  ;-)

----------


## Ludmil-Ka

> ,    ,


, , , ,    ,     ,  ,   .    150 !      - ,  ,      ... ,  ... :Embarrassment:

----------


## DSveta

, , " "   .    .     ,     ,     ,   ,  .   , .. /   (   ),  .  ,  "" / , . .  .   ,       ,      ,   ,     .       ,     ,    ,   .  ,        ,     ,     ,   ...     ,    "" /    .    -   ,   .    .    ,  .      ,      .

----------


## Naumov

,   .
       .     . (      )

----------

50/50. ,        .     ,  ,   , ,  , 1500 ,    ,  ,   (     ).       ,     ,   -       500 .   (!!!!!!)         ()      ,       .,         120 .    .         ?

----------


## DSveta

.     . (      )

   ,       .     ,   . 
   "" /     -  ,           .  -     -,       .  ,  "" /,    - ,   - .    , -    ,   .

----------


## vjiky

> -  .
> ,  :  , -   !       -        , .. ,  .    ,      .. -         .   ,  ,  , ..       .


     600      :yes:     -    ""

----------

,    /      ,    -.    ,

----------

> ,    /      ,


        ""

----------


## Naumov

** ,  .      :Smilie: 
     ..

----------


## 1978

> .      ,  2  .


,   ?

----------


## 1978

> ** ,  .     
>      ..


 :

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=105652

    ....

----------


## Veter

> ,    :   -   , , ,     ,       .    .    ,   ,  ,  .       ,                " ",  ,     "    ,    -"


      ,             ,     ,

----------


## 1978

> ,             ,     ,


  .    !!!

----------

:Smilie:

----------


## 1978

> 


  ... ...

----------


## Glissando

> ?            .   , , ""    @.   ,       4    ...   .    / ""   35 . .


  ,   -   ,   ,     . ,  ,  ,     .
 .
    .          .  ,    .
      " ".    -  1100. (  4-5 .). ..,     ,  .
   ,               ,     ,    ,        "":"            ,     . ,      ,       .     !"
!  :Wow:   !

----------


## Naumov

*Glissando*,          .    .

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*,          .    .


...            ...
 -,    .    ...                , ,    "  ".
 "",  ,     5-6% (   ),   -   ,     . 
 , ""       . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

!"
!   ! :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## 1978

> -     60-70%  ,     - ,     30%     ?    ?


,    !     !!!

----------


## Veter

> ,    !     !!!



         1  10

----------



----------


## 1978

> 1  10


. 
      .  . ...         .
  "" ,              .   ,      .            .

----------


## DERS

.      .           ,        ,         6

----------


## Cvetik_m

", !!!!! ....! () :Stick Out Tongue:  

*DERS*, ( ),     :Wink:  ,       ,     .
.   ,            :Wow:

----------


## 1978

> ", !!!!! ....! () 
> 
> *DERS*, ( ),     ,       ,     .
> .   ,


,   -  .     .
   . ....   2000-3000 !!!

----------


## Cvetik_m

,   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Silly:  
    ,  .      / .  ,     ,    .

----------

> .      .           ,        ,         6


        ,   2-3  :Wink:  .      :Big Grin:  
        ..?    ,    .

*1978*,      .   )))))

----------


## Cvetik_m

*1978*, , -        .    "":
""    ,    .
""  ,    ,
""   - ""   ,
""        ,
""    , , . .    ,
""   ,

""    .
   ....
, *1978*,     ,    ?
 ,     "" -    ,    .        ,      ,     ,  . ....,  .

----------


## Consuelo

> *1978*,  ,     "" -    ,    .        ,      ,     ,  . ....,  .


--...       ,  ,     .            .      ,  , ,        50000.?         ?

----------


## Naumov

*Consuelo*,     .    , ,       :Smilie:

----------


## Stroy-ka

.         ,          -  ,           ,      //.   ,         ""      ,    ,      .       ,     , ,      .

----------


## Klya_Ksa

> .         ,          -  ,           ,      //.   ,         ""      ,    ,      .       ,     , ,      .


 

            ,         ,          
      ,   -         7 ,   
       ,     ,  ,

----------


## Egor68

> ,    
>     ,  .      / .  ,     ,    .


,  ,  - .      .  /  50.  ,        7000 ,

----------

,
"     "
    .    .  ,      , 34     .    3000=!!!

----------


## V

** ,  :Smilie:    ,           (      -  ,        / .  2- ,    . )

----------


## Ta_larcoa

"" ,    -             "" 3000...   !
    ,     3          :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Glissando

> "" ,    -             "" 3000...   !


-...    ...    ... ,        .
ps:    65      "    ,   ,  ...
...
  ,            ".

----------


## Naumov

.

----------

... 
. 
  ,   ,  / -.    .       ( , ,  ,  ,   ),        .    ,    .
,  :    ,       ,     , ,  !!!
    ...

----------


## Glissando

> ...


    ,       


> 2       Ի      : , ,   ,  .
>                 -   ; ,  ,     ,  , ,  ,     ,      -  ,            ,       , -   
> (   .    23.12.2003 N 185-).
>      ,        ()     .


 ,           ()       .
 ,     (      ). ,     ,    ,     (.236  )     1/300    .         , ""    ,   ,      "  "

----------


## Glissando

159  ,   .     "".   - ,,   .    .

----------


## Glissando

,,  . 
     ""   .     , ....  ...

----------


## Glissando

> ,         ,         -...


? ?   ,     .    :    " ",        ( ,       ). :    ,      ,     **  (      ).     **     -   ,    ,    ( .198    ).
 ... ... "",   ""...
      ""  (    )     -  (,       ),      159   "".      120,  2  ,    5  10 ,   " "   "    "... :Wow: 
       ""  :yes:

----------


## QCK

"  ".  ,        "",  "",   "" .  ,      "".
,     ,   ,           ,   ,    .
  ,     ?         ,    ,       .            .
             .

----------


## Glissando

,   , -      ,         ....   ...    ...

----------


## QCK

,      .     ,  Glissando,   , .

----------


## twix

> ? ?   ,     .    :    " ",        ( ,       ). :    ,      ,     **  (      ).     **     -   ,    ,    ( .198    ).
>  ... ... "",   ""...
>       ""  (    )     -  (,       ),      159   "".      120,  2  ,    5  10 ,   " "   "    "...
>        ""


  :yes:

----------


## Glissando

> ,      .


  -  -?
  ""  .  :Frown:

----------


## Vvitek

-      ???

----------


## Glissando

> -      ???


.!  :Demonstration:

----------


## Vvitek

> .!


    ???

----------


## Andyko

*Vvitek*,     ,   .  :Wink:

----------


## Glissando

> ???


 , 14,2%   ""     ?  ,    ""   ( )   ,  , ,  ...     ,

----------

> 14,2%


,   14.2,   - 26+13+4.5 (  25  -  )    43.5

 ,      1000    1500 .  ?

----------


## martm

> ,      1000    1500 .


  .    3 : 1000    500 .  :Big Grin:

----------

*martm*,   . 500     ,      .      :Smilie:

----------


## martm

> martm,   . 500     ,      .


             .  :Frown:     . :Confused:

----------

*martm*,        :Smilie:

----------


## Cvetik_m

> ,      1000    1500 .  ?


    1500? :Big Grin:

----------


## martm

> 1500?


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Cvetik_m

> 


  .....
-  ( , )     ( 3 )   ...
 :Embarrassment:  ......
 -      .    2-3      6-8       .

----------

*Cvetik_m*,   !           1500 ,  2200     2300  .  ?   ,   .         .   3000 ,      ,  4500 .

----------


## Cvetik_m

** ,     :Confused:  
       ,     ,   :Embarrassment:  
,   ,    (-     ),      :Confused: 
    ,          2000 .   2500   ,    ,    . :Embarrassment:

----------

*Cvetik_m*,     :Smilie:  2000   3000   :Smilie:     ?

----------


## Cvetik_m

> *Cvetik_m*,     2000   3000      ?


2 000  :Embarrassment: 
  .    .     .
      -        ,  ,   .

. , -    ,     ,  9   10 -    :Hmm:

----------


## Glissando

.  ,   ( ,   - )        " ".       ,  "".      " -  ", " - ", " - "   (  ).  ....  ,   :yes:

----------


## Vvitek

> .  ,   ( ,   - )        " ".       ,  "".      " -  ", " - ", " - "   (  ).  ....  ,


  "  "???

----------


## Glissando

> "  "???


,   "",   ""...  " "  :yes:

----------


## twix

> 2 000 
>   .    .     .
>       -        ,  ,   .
> 
> . , -    ,     ,  9   10 -


     : 1000   2000  ,   .
  ,    .   -    ,     .       ,    .   .

----------


## Cvetik_m

> : 1000   2000  ,   .
> *  ,   * .   -    ,     .       ,    .   .


*twix*,    -         ,               ( 1998).
        1  :Embarrassment:  (   )

----------


## martm

> ,    .   .


 .          (, ,    . )   .        .  :Wink:

----------

> (, ,    . )   .


      !      ( ),   ,    , ,   .

----------


## martm

!      


> 


  ?   :Wow:          ?

----------

*martm*,   ,     . 
  ,         -  .    ,   ,  ,     .  ,   .

----------


## martm

> ,         -  .


     .      ?

----------

-     ,    /,     6%  - -  37 (,   ).     3,       -. ( ,   ..).

----------


## twix

> .          (, ,    . )   .        .


       .     .  ....        ,  ,   .
   ,   ,       .    ,        (        ).

----------


## twix

> -     ,    /,     6%  - -  37 (,   ).     3,       -. ( ,   ..).


   ?
 37?   , 26-, 14-, 13-, 0,2-
 53,2

----------

*twix*, !  - ?
   ,   .

----------

> .      ?


 ,     :
) 
)     ,    .

----------


## twix

> *twix*, !  - ?
>    ,   .


,    :Embarrassment:  
!     :Smilie:

----------


## urbanboy

,   ?      ...  :Abuse:   :Frown:

----------


## Cvetik_m

> ,   ?      ...


  :Big Grin:

----------


## vent

. .        :    6000 ,  .  -3000 .   :  -      ,          (        200  ).       ,     .       .   :    ,  .     ,  2 ,   ,   .

----------


## Naumov

*vent*,     . (         ).
     ,     .

----------


## Vvitek

> *vent*,     . (         ).
>      ,     .



          ,       ,,,  ...
      ....

----------


## repko2

50/50...     )))
  )))

----------


## odnoklassniki

> 50/50...     )))
>   )))


   ?

----------


## repko2

-6

----------

> ,  2 ,   ,   .


+ (  )     ;
;
;
  , , ;
    (((

----------

**,    ?

----------

....    .

----------


## Nemizida

> ,
> "     "
>     .    .  ,      , 34     .    3000=!!!


     ,   :Redface: ?     ,    3 000 . + . , ,  -     . / - ,     ,    (60 000  -  )    .

----------


## nathel

.    3 . .     :   (     ,    90  120%  ),   (),    ( 30%),      (100%),            2-2,5-3  ,     150-300  ,      3 .    .      -  .

----------



----------


## YUM

> ...      -  .


    , ,  :Wink:

----------


## ipclerk

*YUM*



> ,          300  2300  .   ,      200  .  .


        667 .     .    22 200       .             .   :yes:

----------


## @Alena

> .    3 . .     :   (     ,    90  120%  ),   (),    ( 30%),      (100%),            2-2,5-3  ,     150-300  ,      3 .    .      -  .


,     ,    !

----------


## Ulissa

,     4 )     ...   - .

----------

2011     ,    ...  :Frown:

----------


## Anastacija

,    ,     ,        - .
... :Redface:

----------


## .

?
 37?   , 26-, 14-, 13-, 0,2-
 53,2

     ? ...

----------


## twix



----------


## .

> 


     -!!!

----------


## YUM

> ...  , 26-, 14-, 13-, 0,2-   53,2..
>      ? ...


,  -,  .    .
   .        .
    -? :Wink: 
, ,     (   -  :Big Grin: ),    .

----------


## sergeigreitek



----------

-  ...   - ... ,     )

----------

> ,     ,       .    -    ,      ??


    ,  /   "".     ,   .  , ,   ,   ...    .   (.. )   .     ,   ,    /,     :yes:

----------


## Naumov

> ,  /   "".     ,   .  , ,   ,   ...    .   (.. )   .     ,   ,    /,


           .    ,     ,     -      .

----------

> :
> -     _(70. )_   :   .    -    .
> -        - ?!
> -    -  ,    70 .,  .


)))  , -!-70 !!!))

----------

> .....
> -  ( , )     ( 3 )   ...
>  ......
>  -      .    2-3      6-8       .


       ,  ?    -   10,    1-2  / ,  .  - ?

----------


## IWAN

,  ,

----------


## YUM

.  /       -     ! 
       .      ,  .
  ,  ...    .
   ,   600 000  -  . 
      ?  - ? 
        ,    ? 
      ?   -. :Wink:

----------


## ..

> 600 000





> ?


...
 :Smilie:

----------


## IWAN

,     ?

----------


## -1

> , -   ?       "  "?


.,     :yes:     "",     ""

----------

